# HELP! I need a sassy and cool show name to turn heads!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Golden Goosey Lucy


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

for her color, I think navy blue would look best.  

I will have to think about a name for a bit.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

what about Lucky Brat :?: since you said she is bratty ha ha ha


----------



## haflinger101 (Mar 16, 2008)

i was htinking of Stop and Stare, or Limited Edition

opinions?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i like Limited Edition


----------



## downthecenterlinetheycome (Apr 17, 2008)

Sneak Preview
Born of Brass
Brassy and Sassy
Felicity
I love lucy
Little Miss Lucy
Lucy Lu


Ahh, sorry, they suck.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Limited Edition!!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Limited Edition is very cute!


----------



## Chenalie (Apr 25, 2008)

Let Me Down Easy
I dont know if you could put Lucy in there...
Let Me Down Lucy sounds like she fails at life.
XD

Dangerous Addiction
A Touch of Class
A Touch of Perfection
A Touch of Sass
Call Me Crazy
Call Me Classy
Double or Nothing
Dressed for Success
Rock and Trot
Break me, shake me
Lucy Glitters. She was a famous equestrian in the 19th century
On the Loose[[or Luce,like Lucy. ]]
Lucielle's Ball
Laced with perfection
Laced with Lucy
Lucinda Rose
Lucy Hot Shot
Hot Shot Lucy
Lucy Loo
Lucy Boo

What about Limeted Edition Lucy, instead of just Limited Edition?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds :?:


----------



## JumpersRule (Apr 29, 2008)

I like Limited Edition and Stop and Stare.

Also, maybe Brass with Class? I dunno....


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

haha theres a song called Stop and stare isnt there... hmm well im singing it lol :lol:


----------

